# Other > Off Topic >  How to Download and run HP Print and Scan Doctor

## hpcustomercare

Solution1.       Make sure your printer is turned on and connected to the computer.2.       *Download HP Print and Scan Doctor*, and then follow the on-screen prompts to install and open the tool.3.       On the Welcome screen, click Start to view a list of available printers.4.       Select your printer in the list, and then click Next. If your printer is not listed or a connection problem is detected, click My product is not listed or select your connection type, follow the on-screen instructions, and then click Retry.
Click either *Fix Printing* or *Fix Scanning*
6.       Review the list of test results, and then resolve any issues found.?         If you see *a checkmark*, the printer passed the test.?         If you see *a wrench*, HP Print and Scan Doctor found an issue and repaired it.?         If you see *an exclamation point*, the test failed and required user action, but the step was skipped.?         If you see *an X*, follow the on-screen instructions to resolve the issueStill if you have facing problem then *Contact HP Printer Support**Read More: -* *HP Printer Customer Care*

----------


## lucyjohn987

Thanks for sharing

----------


## jammykhan

Install driver and that's it.
PUBG PC Mobile | PUBG Mobile for PC

----------


## zelsphere

Nice, will give it a try

----------


## BenStanley

Wow! Thanks for those tips. It's very useful.

----------


## contactforinfo

The above given hp envy 5055 paper jam is a temporary error that is often displayed on the printer for the resolution it is advisable to check the printer connection if needed then also the user should get the laser scanner replaced also the engine controller board should be replaced, if needed then to know more the user should taker help from the HP printer Helpline number uk experts. Lines are open for help all the time.

----------


## markophillips

Very helpful thread, Actaully i am facing issues with my HP Envy 5055 All In One Printer, That is why i am looking for a software like this. Thanks again

----------

